# E. anthonyi "Santa Isabel" Poison Dart Frog



## Viking (Jun 6, 2019)

I buy seven tadpoles about a month ago. Today I was surprised to find that they had morphed into froglets in the last two days since I checked on them. They will be bright red with green pinstripes. Right now reddish brown with green stripes. I am psyched!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 7, 2019)

Awesome! Can we see some pics?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 9, 2019)

yeah, how lucky are u!


----------

